# Help: concurrent/parallel rc.d scripts thread



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2012)

Within the last year or year and half, someone started an interesting thread here in the forums where they had modified the rc.d scripts to run concurrently and seen increased performance.  I'm trying but failing to locate that thread again.  Any pointers?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25822?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes--thank you!


----------

